# Ceiling Texture Matching



## MJBhoya (Feb 3, 2009)

I am trying to match our ceiling texture on one sheet of drywall that was replaced because there was a closet that we removed. It doesn't need to match exactly, but close would be great.

I'm hoping someone might know a technique that could help me replicate this.

There seems to be somewhat of a round starburst pattern that is repeated in places but it's not as evident everywhere. I don't know if this was done with a brush, sponge or some other technique. It does seems like it was slightly smoothed out after the mud was initially applied.

How thick should the mud be when I'm applying it for texturing the ceiling, or is there a special compound that I should use?

If I can't replicate the original technique, is there any way I could use a piece of ceiling with the same texture as a mold to recreate the pattern. I wouldn't know what to use as a release agent so the mud wouldn't pull down when I removed the mold.

Any suggestions would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

That is a very specific and difficult texture to replicate
Even with me being a "Pro" and all, I'd sub that one out
(to a specialist)
...sorry


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

That particular texture isn't in my "bag of tricks" either. It looks like a knockdown of some variety where the mud is sprayed on with a hopper and "knocked down" with a broad knife. I could probably get something real close, but it would take some trial and error. If you were to attempt this yourself, you'd have to invest in purchasing or renting the necessary tools, spend time experimenting with getting the pattern, and figure out how to "blend" into the existing. I agree with hiring it out. It's probably a common texture in your area.....


----------



## MJBhoya (Feb 3, 2009)

I came across a website called DryWallSchool.com that had photos of about a dozen different textures, one of which matched this almost exactly. They called it slapbrush/knockdown and some might know it more as a stompbrush than a slapbrush.

I decided to have someone who is a pro at this come and do it, figuring I don't have the tools or the expertise and paying for someone's experience is probably a good value when I only have one sheet to put up on the ceiling and it needs to matched the existing room.

The texture goes on with a roller and then is slapped / stomped with a brush and then knocked down. Watching these guys do it in my house seemed pretty easy, but that's because they both had 30 years of experience.

Thanks for the comments as folks were trying to help me figure this out.


----------

